# exterior trim color



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

currently the house trim is extremely dark brown. I will soon be starting exterior painting and always thought a garage door should blend with the house, while the front door should stand out. Eventually I'd like a charcoal roof. 

With that in mind would the garage door look better in the light tan? The darker tan blends in better but not sure it would go with a charcoal roof.


----------

